# Motion Detector Activated Music



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd imagine you'd want stereo sound quality and a PIR for a trigger. Do you need anything else to happen when it's triggered like lights to come on?


----------



## anaheimmimi (Mar 5, 2013)

No I don't need anything else. I have a CD changer in the room but it doesn't always stay on; just until the Cd is finished. I hooked up to the motion detector to the speakers so they would come on; as it is now. Problem is the Cd player goes off.


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

You need a CD player that is capable of continuous play or loop play.


----------



## anaheimmimi (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there such a thing or do you just select the program to shuffle through all CD's and that makes it play continuously?


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

anaheimmimi said:


> Is there such a thing or do you just select the program to shuffle through all CD's and that makes it play continuously?


I`m not really sure if the newer CD players have this feature but what I use are the old portable, battery operated "Walkman" type players. Most have a repeat or loop feature that will play the same track over and over. The only drawback is that when your speakers power up, the CD will have already been spinning and the track will start playing at random points.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's something that sounds like it will do what you want to do. https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11029 I've been thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Check out Monstershield (www.hauntsoft.com). You could load up 16 different MP3 tracks on a memory card and set it to trigger (play) a different song each time the PIR is triggered. It also has 4 relays that you could use for maybe spot lights or other lighting to come on when triggered.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

anaheimmimi said:


> I have been a collector of Elvis memorabilia for most of my life. I have a room in my home just to display my collection. When you would walk into that room Elvis would start singing to you. I used to have a continuous play cassette player. I just put a cassette in the player, hooked it up to a motion detector and turned it on. when someone walked into the room, they passed in front of the motion detector the music started playing. My cassette player broke and I have not been able to find another one. I have tried other cassette players as well as Cd players and nothing works. The newer ones on the market do not work the same. Because of the way they have to be turned on; the motion detector will not activate them. Can anyone please tell me how to set up the music to work the same way with what is available on the market today. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


have you considered looking for old cd players similar to yours @ thrift stores, salvation army and similar? never know what you'll find there!

amk


----------



## JW Halloween (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you investigated this: http://www.pimpmyprop.com/AP2Details.htm. I think it could work for what you are asking for if you purchased a motion sensor to trigger the palyer.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Or spend no money at all! When they walk in ask them:"Do you hear Elvis singing?" then keep harping on this, stopping every once and awhile to sing along with the imaginary song only you can hear!
This has the potential to frighten many people as it also gives you the chance to sing a little (If you like that sort of a thing?)


----------



## Rulas41 (Nov 16, 2010)

How about hack a pir senor to a relay to cut sound for the speakers. Cd plays on a loop and never stops sensor trips turns on relay to speakers and you got sound.


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

A simple solution is available now from Fright Props...

http://www.frightprops.com/sound-audio/digital-audio-players-and-accessories/scream-box.html


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Whispers in the Park said:


> A simple solution is available now from Fright Props...
> 
> http://www.frightprops.com/sound-audio/digital-audio-players-and-accessories/scream-box.html


interesting ...

i'm guessing there is no random mode ... & does it stop after the mp3 its playing is done, or after a set time

plays the next mp3 when triggered again, i would assume

does anyone know anything about this?

amk


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

No random mode but will either play the same track every time or step through all the tracks on your SD card. Here are the specs from the site:
A powerful, 14-Watt speaker with a built-in motion sensor and MP3 player! Simply load any sound, or series of sounds, you want onto an SD card, put the SD card into the speaker and turn it on. You can also use a USB memory stick to upload your files into the internal memory.
When guests trigger the PIR the speaker will play your sound. Can be set to loop through a series of sounds or play the same sound every time.


•Uses PIR technology for accurate motion sensing 
•No tools or software needed! 
•Will not "forget" program when powered down 
•Storage medium: Built-in SPI Flash/ SD card , 
•Internal flash supports 5-30 minutes sound. Maximum SD card size is 2 Gig. 
•Supports MP3 format files . 
•Supports two modes: All loop one by one and single loop 
•Built-in 14W power amplifier to ensure loud and clear sound. 
•Measures: 7in. wide x 10in. high x 5in. deep


----------

